# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  دعاءكم لوالدتنا المريضة

## mozamel1

*اطلب منكم الدعاء لوالدتنا المريضة وجزاكم الله خيرا
*

----------


## مناوي

*اللهم اشفها وعافعها من كل سقم 
اللهم اشفها وعافها من كل سقم
اللهم اشفها وعافها من كل سقم
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اللهم الشفاء العاجل لها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اللهم اشفها وعافعها من كل سقم 
اللهم اشفها وعافها من كل سقم
اللهم اشفها وعافها من كل سقم
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اللهم اشفها وعافعها من كل سقم 
اللهم اشفها وعافها من كل سقم
اللهم اشفها وعافها من كل سقم
*

----------


## samawal

*اللهم يا رحمن 
اشفها وعافيها
من كل داء وبلاء
اللهم يا الله ببركة دعاء الصالحين
ان ترفعها من علتها وتمن عليها 
بنعمة الصحة والعافية 
اللهم آمييييين ...

*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*إلهي .. 


إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيها و تمدها بالصحة و العافية 
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*اللهم يارحمن يارحيم أن تشفيها وتنعم عليها بالعافية 
*

----------


## musta2011

*اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام .
و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .
و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة
المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..
اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها..اللهم امين

عسسسى ربي يقومــهـا لكم بالسلامــه
مودتي لك

*

----------


## musab aljak

*اللهم اشفها وعافعها من كل سقم 
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*اللهم اشفها وعافعها من كل سقم 
اللهم اشفها وعافها من كل سقم
اللهم اشفها وعافها من كل سقم
*

----------


## كدكول

*اللهم اشفها انت الشافي 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم اشفها وعافها آمين
*

----------


## سامرين

*اللهم اشفها انت الشافى والمعافى وولى ذلك والقادر عليه.
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*اللهم اشفها شفاء عاجل يا ارحم الراحمين
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم اشفيها شفاء عاجل يارب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشفها انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفاؤك شفاءا تاما لايغادر سقما
عاجل الشفاء للوالدة العزيزة الحبيب منذر

*

----------


## الرايقة

*اللهم اشفها وعافها من كل سقم 
اللهم اشفها وعافها من كل سقم
اللهم اشفها وعافها من كل سقم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود الشامي

*اللهم اشفيها شفاء تاما وابريها من الالم اللهم يامن تسمع نداءنا وتعلم مكاننا اشفيها يارب
*

----------


## هيثم برعي

*ياشافى ياكافى يامعافى يالله اشفها من كل سقم
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اللهم اشفيها يارب العالمين
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نسال الله لها الشفاء العاجل وان يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتها
*

----------


## ياسر عباس

*اللهم أنعم عليها بالشفاء التام 

آآمين يارب










*

----------


## سامرين

*اللهم اسبغ عليها نعمة الصحه والعافيه
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم .. 
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..إلهي ..أذهب البأس رب الناس اشف و أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما ..
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم من على والدة مزمل بالشفاء العاجل
وألبسها ثوب الصحة والعافية !!
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اللهم برحمتك ارحمها  واشفيها ياشافى يارب العالمين
*

----------


## الحارث

*اللهم اشفها وعافها من كل سقم

*

----------


## كشة حموري

*اللهم اشفها وعافعها من كل سقم 
اللهم اشفها وعافها من كل سقم
اللهم اشفها وعافها من كل سقم
                        	*

----------

